# Affordable Scopes



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a new scope before the hunts this year, but i need to be nice to my wallet! I wanted to hear from you guys about what you use. What scope has the most bang for its buck?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What scope are you using now? 

All of my rifles except for one carry Leupold's. The odd ball is a old Redfield and a couple of pistols have Burris on them.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm a Leupold guy for the most part, but I have had great luck with Burris, Nikon and Vortex as well. Glass nowadays is generally very good. The old rule-of-thumb was spend as much on the optic as the rifle. Maybe that was necessary back in the day, but in today's world you can spend $200ish on a Leupold VX-1 or Nikon Buckmaster and have a very good scope that will serve you well. About a year ago I bought a refurbished Nikon Pro-Staff 3-9x40mm with the BDC reticle for around $140. It's been a great scope, and I'm very happy with it. 

First off, I gotta get it out of my system: you get what you pay for! BUT, honestly, I think if you are willing to spend in the $150+ range you will end up with a serviceable optic that should serve you well. Optics have come a long way in the last 30-40 years. You can get a good scope today for relatively modest investment. Keep in mind, however, that the more you spend, the better light transmission you'll get, which will improve your sight picture in limited light situations such as around early morning or sunset. Also, the almost every reputable optic manufacturer today has a lifetime warranty. Look for it...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not ever spent over $200 on one until this year when I went with Nikon Monarch 20x and love it; through a sale combined with a promo I got it for about $350 and I do like it at least twice as much as my $200 Vortex Diamondback. Spend as much as you can get comfortable with. I don't agree with spending more on the glass than the rifle. I think it just totally depends on your budget. Thousands of guys have shot hundreds of thousands of deer and elk with very economical scopes, so at the end of the day you can get it done at any price point. I have learned the hard way a few times that the good feeling of a good deal does not last nearly as long as the sting of trying to get by on subpar quality. With a rifle and scope it is literally a lifelong investment and something that will likely be an heirloom passed on to your kids and grandkids. That being said, I think you get a lot less bang for your buck after $400, but you get much better quality going over $150 or so. Best of luck, let me know how it goes for you!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

dmaestas said:


> I'm looking to buy a new scope before the hunts this year, but i need to be nice to my wallet! I wanted to hear from you guys about what you use. What scope has the most bang for its buck?


I'm a leupold man myself... but I recently picked up a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9 for my boy. Alot of googling showed they are better than the Leupold Rifleman and Nikon Prostaff scopes. Price wise, you can find some SMOKING deals on them on Ebay if you are patient.

Paid $130 total for a gently used one for my boys 7mm08. Very clear, easily on par with a Leupold VX-II.

Do some googling on your own, I hadnt heard alot about the Buckmaster line but there is alot of people posting out there how happy they are with theirs.

I know how it can be when money is tight... if you can save longer and get a slightly more expensive scope I would recommend that, but as your question is as it is, I'd recommend the Nikon Buckmaster's.

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Go at least mid-range. Listed around $300-$400...then do like Huge did and work the ads and promotions. You can save a bundle buying right. Quality optics cost a lot to make...cheap ones are that for a reason.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, guys! I'm currently using the Simmons scope that came on my rifle.. after borrowing a buddies gun that had a leupold IV on it for last years elk hunt, i want an upgrade!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

This is a little bit odd, but you can pick up Vortex scopes and binoculars for a significant discount at Kent's Market in Tremonton. I have a pair of rifle scopes from there and they were both $50 less than Cabela's. I have the Vortex Diamondback on two of my rifles and it has been a good scope for the money. I think I paid about $150, but it's been a couple of years since the purchase.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to head down to your local sporting goods dealer, Sportsmans Wharehouse, or Cabela's and start looking through them. Pick the best one that you like and can afford and go from there.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Bushnell Banner is a pretty good scope for under $100


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

outdoorser said:


> Bushnell Banner is a pretty good scope for under $100


I've been killing deer for years with my 3-9 Bushnell Banner. I think I paid $60 for it at Wal-Mart or something. It has survived and remained accurate through roughly 15 seasons.

I would love to have a mid-range Leupold but the Banner has yet to let me down.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Ditto the thumbs up on the Bushnell Banner. The 3-9 that came with my 270 gets a lot of use shooting steel on the range, and it holds zero consistently between trips. Surprisingly good picture for being such a cheapo.


----------

